# ADA Nano Tank Journal!



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey everyone, here is my Nano Tank Journal 
See thread below!

Looking to stock Crystal Red Shrimps.. PM if you have any


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Using Amazonia power soil:








ADA Koke stones:








Adding cured driftwood:








Adding HC as a carpet plant:


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright.. uploading the pics kinda didnt work out.. and cant seem to correct it., but here is the final look after everything is planted.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Sweet setup, looks awesome. Gonna do an ADA setup one day


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Be careful with co2 with crystal shrimp.I use it for Neocardina but prefer not to chance it with crystals.PM Merrymas he has several grades.Tank looking great.


----------

